# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Lenovo Miix 300 10.1 inches

## rdm101

Bought it on february last year for work purposes only, but finally they gave me a tablet for my job so I only used it a handful of times. If you are looking for combination of a mini laptop and a ten inch tablet this is ideal. The keyboard is the most useful feature as it keeps the tablet stable. The tablet works well as a tablet or as a touch screen "netbook".OS is Windows 10,RAM size 2Gb, Hard drive size 32Gb but got 2 USB ports so you can connect an external hard drive to expand the memory.I used 1Tb hard drive and runs perfectly fine.Processor intel atom 1.33 GHz., Wifi. Lenovo device has a built-in 5 MP rear camera and a 2 MP front camera to make Skype calls and take images and videos with ease. In addition, it runs on a single battery charge for 9 hours.Got box and instructionss.Looking for £100.

----------


## Bigfoot

Hi, sent you a pm.

----------

